# Changing Roomette number



## N.T. (Apr 26, 2012)

Booked travel using AGR and was assigned Roomette #12. Looked it up and saw that was on the lower level. Wondered if there was a good way to find out if roomettes on the upper level become available and if so, will they make just that change? I don't like the idea of calling in everyday. Any thoughts?


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 26, 2012)

N.T. said:


> Booked travel using AGR and was assigned Roomette #12. Looked it up and saw that was on the lower level. Wondered if there was a good way to find out if roomettes on the upper level become available and if so, will they make just that change? I don't like the idea of calling in everyday. Any thoughts?


That is the only way. There is no way to see which roomettes are booked online. Have you called them back at all? There might be one available. I always get the room number when making the reservation, and once AGR put me in a downstairs, I just asked if they had anything else. They immediately gave me an upstairs roomette in a different car.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2012)

Just call back and ask if a different room (upstairs - roomettes 2-10) are available. I've had no problem requesting a change.


----------



## roomette (Apr 27, 2012)

I request a downstairs roomette if they give me one upstairs and almost always get it by calling.

I prefer #11, conveniently right next to the luggage rack, easy to step off at even the shortest stops for some fresh air, a little more head room in the upper bunk, 9 steps to the shower and far less hall traffic than upstairs.

Call!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 27, 2012)

If you book an AGR sleeper award, you must call anyway! There is no way to book it online.


----------



## manderson (Apr 27, 2012)

N.T. said:


> Booked travel using AGR and was assigned Roomette #12. Looked it up and saw that was on the lower level. Wondered if there was a good way to find out if roomettes on the upper level become available and if so, will they make just that change? I don't like the idea of calling in everyday. Any thoughts?


Assuming that you've already called to try to change to upper level and that none are currently available:

Do a test booking online for 8 people on your day of travel, to find out how many roomettes are available. Then check this every day. If the number of available roomettes increases from the previous day, there may have been a cancellation of an upper level spot. Then you can call.

You're still messing with it every day, but at least not calling every day.


----------

